# RIO Blue Steel shells



## Mwaldrop (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking and pricing steel loads for a early jump on season and come across these shells for 9.87 a box or 116 shipped. they cheapest i have found the winchester xpert high velocity is 125.00 shipped I have shoot RIO's at dove and know they are a little dirty. Have any of yall shot them, reccomend? or urge otherwise?


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 21, 2011)

From what I remember they are slower.  It's worth the extra money to get the Xperts.  I like the Federal Speed Shok even better and they are comparable in price.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 21, 2011)

you are right about the velocity, its around 200fps. i just am not gonna break the bank to shoot my one spot with woodies and maybe 10 mallards. i've got the woodies but the are very very close range.


----------



## meckardt (Jul 21, 2011)

We have some guys shoot them bc we have a guy that works at TN game and fish. They have a partnership and can get them for 40ish a case. However I still wouldn't shoot them. We have seen bbs roll out the end of the barell. Also one of our buddies was shooting a cripple about 10 yds away and NO bbs came out. Everyone kinda did a double take. They don't seem to kill ducks as well as other loads. Any Winchester or Kent would Be better IMO.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for the reply. thats kinda the response i expected.  but  for 40 a case my lord i would shoot em. i shot competion with the 4-H and had a similar expierence with AA's. 

i am on a really tight budget due to my wedding in december


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 21, 2011)

Rogers sporting goods has the federal speed shoks on sale for 99 bucks a case and free shipping. They are 1500 fps.  Great buy for a guy on a tight budget like me.


----------



## RB8782 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got a buddy that swears by them, and he knocks em down.  Havent seen or heard him complain yet.


----------



## meckardt (Jul 22, 2011)

Well one might not be able to hit the broad side of a barn. That might have somethin to do with it


----------



## cmk07c (Jul 22, 2011)

*Cheaper*



Mwaldrop said:


> Looking and pricing steel loads for a early jump on season and come across these shells for 9.87 a box or 116 shipped. they cheapest i have found the winchester xpert high velocity is 125.00 shipped I have shoot RIO's at dove and know they are a little dirty. Have any of yall shot them, reccomend? or urge otherwise?




There are cheaper prices, I believe I saw some in the cabelas bargain barn for like 76 bucks a case.


----------



## Depthfinder (Jul 22, 2011)

i am on a really tight budget due to my wedding in december[/QUOTE]


Sorry on a side note-
What self proclaimed waterfowl hunter would plan his own wedding for the month of December?  This is my busiest time of the year!  Just sayin!


----------



## Jaker (Jul 22, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> I've got a buddy that swears by them, and he knocks em down.  Havent seen or heard him complain yet.



If you were referring to me, I changed my mind, I hate em. it was either the 2nd or third time that i watched the bbs roll out of the end of my barrel as the birds flew away that i decided to stick with the xperts.


----------



## RB8782 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jaker said:


> If you were referring to me, I changed my mind, I hate em. it was either the 2nd or third time that i watched the bbs roll out of the end of my barrel as the birds flew away that i decided to stick with the xperts.



nah.  i know tyler likes them.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 22, 2011)

I been thru 2 cases of Fed speed shok and the pellets Flew out of my bareel at 1500 fps    no rolling out for me.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2011)

*I got married on the first day of duck season*



Depthfinder said:


> i am on a really tight budget due to my wedding in december




Sorry on a side note-
What self proclaimed waterfowl hunter would plan his own wedding for the month of December?  This is my busiest time of the year!  Just sayin![/QUOTE] I went and shoot ducks in the morning and I said I will that afternoon.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 22, 2011)

boy if yall only knew the crap we went thru picking a date. it was the worst part of anything.. so far.. i didnt start shooting my woodie hole til christmas anyway last year.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jul 22, 2011)

ive shot the RIO's  and never had a problem with them.  And ive never had any BB's roll out of my barrel either


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 22, 2011)

Why change if you are happy with Winchester???  been shooting H/V for years. Check out Dicks S/G 4 box case $40, $10 a box.
10 box case $125, that not a bad price. 12.50.
Larry


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jul 22, 2011)

I have always shot the winchester xperts and they work fine with me but i also tried hevi shots "heavy metal" and that will tear a duck apart.

My buddy on the other hand likes kents fasteel for this reason:


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jul 23, 2011)

i shoot kents also and haven't really had a problem.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 23, 2011)

well i shopped bass pro, able ammo, macks pw, cabelas, GON blast, wally world, Academy . and still shipped from arkansas the winchester hv are 12.50 a box. i will prolly just order them.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 23, 2011)

Bird Slayer said:


> My buddy on the other hand likes kents fasteel for this reason:



Those Xperts will get them also.


----------



## GTN (Jul 25, 2011)

Check with Rogerssportinggoods.com before you order. I never shot Rio steel but I like the dove loads. I like Fiocchi steel myself.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 25, 2011)

THank you for the suggestion to Rogers. they have some super deals. i might end up with some decent shells now. Free Shipping makes a difference


----------



## GTN (Jul 25, 2011)

Yup Rogers is the way to go


----------

